# How to Glamour'ize photos ...



## rCOSIO (Feb 15, 2010)

Newb here ... 

I do my post work with PhotoShop CS3, and would love to start giving some of my portraits a more glamour feel to it. I youtube a few tutorials, but would like to get everyone's feedback here if possible. 

What's the best and possibly quickest way to get this effect?

Thank You


----------



## KmH (Feb 15, 2010)

In the camera when you make the image.


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 15, 2010)

Honestly, hair and makeup prior to the shots. And quality, well-controlled lighting. That'll get you 99% of the way without having to touch PS.

Do you have any examples (links only, please) of the types of shots you're trying to emulate?


----------



## rCOSIO (Feb 15, 2010)

KmH said:


> In the camera when you make the image.


 

What do you mean? Certian setting, lighting etc.?


----------



## rCOSIO (Feb 15, 2010)

rufus5150 said:


> Honestly, hair and makeup prior to the shots. And quality, well-controlled lighting. That'll get you 99% of the way without having to touch PS.
> 
> Do you have any examples (links only, please) of the types of shots you're trying to emulate?


 

Well not neccesairly the model (hair and makeup) but post editing ... maybe softening the skin, etc. Some tutorials say to play with the glow ... this is what i am talking bout .. mainly skin and glow ... or if glow is not what i should be doing than what else?


----------



## rCOSIO (Feb 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## Peano (Feb 15, 2010)

Hang out at Model Mayhem. There are pros there who do high-end glamour work. Believe me, it is not done mostly in the camera.


----------



## KmH (Feb 17, 2010)

rCOSIO said:


> bump


Bumping a thread is very poor forum etiquette, IMO.


----------



## ACrossley (Feb 17, 2010)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, Portrait Professional Software. I am still rather new in comparison to the pro population on here (shooting solo for three years), but I was given this tip by a great photo friend. Inexpensive and does the job quickly. I use it to smooth baby skin, pop eye color and reduce unsightly blemishes without my subjects looking too processed. Check out their samples on their site ... You will be amazed!!!!


----------



## rCOSIO (Feb 19, 2010)

KmH said:


> rCOSIO said:
> 
> 
> > bump
> ...


 

Hey KMH, thanks for your opinion. I apologize if it has come off a bit poor, but maybe used the "bump" incorrectly. I just meant to thank the comment previous to my bump ....


----------



## bburzycki (Mar 6, 2010)

Learn Photoshop - you will need it and all its tools to do good post production Glamour look and feel....


----------



## Dmitri (Mar 6, 2010)

[U]rCOSIO said:
			
		

> [/U]What's the best and possibly quickest way to get this effect?



Don't listen to anyone who tells you that you need to practice, trial and error, practice, study, practice, experience, practice even more, etc.. There is a secret that all the professionals know, which let them get as good as they are without having to actually put in their time learning.

Are you ready? The secret is... oh crap, they are coming for me! help! Ahhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 6, 2010)

rufus5150 said:


> Honestly, hair and makeup prior to the shots. And quality, well-controlled lighting. That'll get you 99% of the way without having to touch PS.



Hair and makeup. Styling and glamourous lighting techniques. Meaning actual, real-world effort and a targeted goal. Not sitting down, firing up the computer, and turning a sow's ear into a silk purse. The emphasis on instant gratification and shortcuts is amazing these days.

Q:How do I lose 50 pounds?
How do I become an NBA basketball starter?
How do I become a world-famous chef?

A:Uh....the software you need is only Aisle 17, right next to the palettes of canned  "I Wanna be Awesome" and the stack of "Shortcut In a Bottle".


----------



## camz (Mar 6, 2010)

yups I agree there's too much shortcuts these days. Besides what's been said you need to have a good seasoned model or as a photographer have to be a great deligator and have good vision to pose your clients and structure your composition to be "glam". It's a combination of photographer skill, subject skill, equipment, and editing software. Here's a SOOC version from a shoot a few months back.








Here's the edited version from photoshop with just an unsharp mask and a softlight blend. I couldn't have gotten the shot with just photoshop...no way. It's a combination everything mentioned above. Your goal behind it is to have a SOOC shot good enough to be the finished product without any editing software.  Edit time for this one...30 seconds.


----------

